# BERLIN bass OPEN 100% PAYOUT 6k on 60 teams!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Coming up quick- 28 in the boat, 32 to go. Each NOAA event has paid over 4k to first, one at the capped payout of $6000!!!! Against only 60 teams!!!

Register today- complete details online : http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll be there do you acept debit card by phone. If not check will be in the mail.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Good- we payback too much to be able to accept credit cards!!! lol

Drop her in the mail- love to have you!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Checks in the mail...Awsome payout...hopefully can recoup some of the cash I've donated to the x-series


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We are at 35 - thats just 34 other boats to fish against for $3500!!!! Lookn for about 4-5 more bfore weeks end then throw on some ramp pays~

You can always go to the roster update online, updated daily to see the field and when money recieved:
http://www.dobass.com/2004rosterupdate.html

Glad to have you good- make sure to grab me by the fin in the am

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Who won saturday Nip?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The team of Miller and Ring out of a final tally of 52 boats. Coupled with 2nd big bass, their 100 percent payout ~ *$5408 * !!!! Their total weight distanced the field with 10.31lbs- second, Amedio and Tucker with 8.8 for $1872, Third to Shriver and Hankins 8.49 for $1144. 

Next event Portage Lakes Sept 10th- click here for info:
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Website updates will be made 8/23- stay tuned!!!!

2006 schedule will be posted as well. There will be a two day event in 2006 that will pay $10,000 to first place- guarunteed regardless of field size- fifth and above will pay $1000 - $3000!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Dinger here.....nice site!

What happened Nip? Did we break yer camera? LMAO!

Dinger....can find muddy water ANYWHERE, hem hem


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

let's see , Dinger.... is this the guy that took all the money and owes me a rod...or...the angler that needs my camera for a crankbait bite!??? Cant figure it out yet....

Here's fresh off the press... Berlin online results:

http://www.dobass.com/NOAABERLIN82005/BERLIN2.html

Nip


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Dinger = JR

Me thinks I owes ya TWO rods (one for Portage, eh?) and an extra butt cap or so.

Dinger...basking in the afterglow


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Dinger came out of from lerching after pocketing the big cash!!! Great job JR- 

PLEASE tell me Millers first name- driving me nutso going through all the "Millers" from 05' season!!! 

Nip


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Very appropriate mentioning Lerch my Pugsly friend....my partner's first name is Mike but he is better known as "Gomez" (as in The Adams Family).

Dinger <-----------thinks a lercher is an old man who likes young women


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Dinger, good job. NIce to see you FINALLY found the site! Haven't seen you in ages, where you been hiding?


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

I started at Aultman in March and I've been filling up most weekends with time on the lake. Best year ever by tourney standards so far....hope to keep it rolling this Fall.

This is a cool site...I didn't know it existed 'til this week. Seems to be a lot of knowledge being shared without all of the usual "drama".

Dinger <---------gonna hang around a spell (hem hem)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

yea...I don't know how the Gomez thing caught on so good  huh Ding.....
I've been fishing bass tournaments for about 18 yr and it still feels like my first day on the lake occasionaly! (DUHH...Wuz That A Bite??Duhh)  

I've fished the x-series since it originated and fished 2 or 3 of yours last year Nip and 2 this year. I fish all the Lakes Ts and any opens I can. Thats about all I could fit in because I tryed some bigger stuff this year.

If'n I can get a boat rigged up this winter I might try that LaDu thing. (what do ya think Dinger?)

BTW...That is one awesome circuit you run Nip. Not just because we won one but just the way everything is operates so smoothly. I think the caliber of anglers that you draw there helps too.

that's it...
G


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

TritonBill said:


> Dinger, good job. NIce to see you FINALLY found the site! Haven't seen you in ages, where you been hiding?


Bill....Where have YOU been hiding??? You buy a big Triton, win a club T on Berlin and I don't see ya anymore?? Took a break from tournaments huh? That's cool. I did that in 95-96. Drove me nuts. I sold my boat, truck and everything. stupid, stupid, stupid! That was the only boat I ever had that was paid for!

Hope to see you this weekend Bill and tell the wife I said hi....

Gomez....(How YOU doin'....?)


----------



## TR20 (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice to see your win with Dinger on Berlin, Gomez. How did that prop work out, you was testing it the day I seen you at Berlin in the morning? 

By the way, I have a rather funny story that happen to me that morning. After I put my boat in the water and was in my boat trying to get the thing off the trailer. Well, I didn't have my trailer in water far enough. So I jumped of and back my trailer just 6" and there she went!!!! Slide off the trailer and out into the lake  I unhooked the bow eye the first time I tried to get the boat off the trailer and wasn't successful. So guess who went swimming to get it. Nobody was around after you left. I've been boating since 1992 and I have never done anything that stupid before.

Then thats not all that happen to me that morning. After drying off and putting my shoes and shirt back in order. I went down to that docks got in my boat and drove off. Once out of the no wake zone popped the boat on plane and my hot-foot stuck wide open! I couldn't pull it back or anything. So I pulled the engine stop cord and shut her down to investegate the problem. Here, a wad of fishing line lodge itself into hot-foot just right so when I punch it it wedge into place. After removing the line with a pair of side-cutters all was ok then.

After all that I did have a decent day of fishing...LOL


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Too funny John, you never told me about getting stuck at Wide Open Throttle!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Gomez,

I've still been fishing just not doing tournaments....

I did several years of the budweiser circuit, several years of the Lakes Tournament trails and a year or two in the club then the X-Series. Drew and I had a lot of fun fishing Lake Erie and I decided to give up the tourney fishing for a while! It's been 2 years now since I've been doing any tournies. I've had a lot of fun times with friends just out play fishing, where I want, when I want ,etc without the pressure of tourney fishing. I do miss the competition and I think next year TR20(John) and I are going to look into a trail to fish again.

Anytime you want to go fish just holler...

Nice to see you and Dinger on here.


----------

